#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφάλιση επαγγελματικής ευθύνης & έργων >  > > >  >  >  Ασφάλιση κατασκευής έργων - 10 ερωτο-απαντήσεις

## Κουτίνας

*10 εύλογες ερωτήσεις από Μηχανικό-Κατασκευαστή**
10 έγκυρες απαντήσεις από εξειδικευμένο Μηχανικό-Ασφαλιστή*

Είναι γνωστό πως οι μεγάλες έγνοιες και ευθύνες των Μηχανικών- Κατασκευαστών κτηρίων δεν περιορίζονται μόνον στις συνήθεις υποχρεώσεις – «τριβές» με τις Δημόσιες Υπηρεσίες (Πολεοδομία, ΙΚΑ), με το απασχολούμενο Εργατοτεχνικό Προσωπικό, τους Υπεργολάβους, τους Προμηθευτές, με τον Εργοδότη – Κύριο του Έργου.
Οι ευθύνες των Μηχανικών- Κατασκευαστών είναι ευρύτερες και μοιραία συνοδεύουν την κατασκευαστική-επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητά του. Σχετίζονται με κινδύνους ζημιών - αστοχιών που μπορεί να επέλθουν όχι μόνο κατά το στάδιο της κατασκευής αλλά και μετά την αποπεράτωσή της.  Είναι πολλές οι περιπτώσεις όπου Μηχανικοί - Κατασκευαστές πλήρωσαν ακριβά το τίμημα του τυχαίου ζημιογόνου γεγονότος, του ανθρώπινου λάθους, «της κακιάς ώρας»,... 

Ο  σύγχρονος ευρωπαίος Μηχανικός Κατασκευαστής για να εξομαλύνει το συγκεκριμένο «βάρος»των επαγγελματικών κινδύνων δημιούργησε τον θεσμό της ασφάλισης.  Ωστόσο, μολονότι η σκοπιμότητα και η χρησιμότητα του θεσμού αυτού έχει καταδειχθεί διεθνώς εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, εντούτοις παραμένει υποτονικός και σχετικά άγνωστος στη χώρα μας. Τα διάφορα «πακέτα» που  κάποιες Ασφαλιστικές Εταιρείες προσφέρουν συνήθως περιλαμβάνουν Εξαιρέσεις ή περιοριστικούς όρους που αφήνουν «παράθυρο» για μη αποζημίωση ή για περιορισμό της υπέρ της. Βέβαια, από την άλλη πλευρά οι Κατασκευαστές, όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για την ασφάλιση, συνήθως επιμένουν στο φτηνότερο “φτηνό” ασφάλιστρο, υποβαθμίζοντας έτσι την ποιότητα της αναμενόμενης ασφαλιστικής κάλυψης. Μεγάλο λάθος για ένα σύγχρονο επαγγελματία Μηχανικό, ο οποίος θέλει να επιβιώσει και να αναπτυχθεί στο σύγχρονο επιχειρηματικό περιβάλλον που γίνεται όλο και περισσότερο ανταγωνιστικό, απαιτητικό και δύσκολο.
Η Ασφάλιση είναι επιχειρηματικό «εργαλείο» ανταγωνιστικότητας, επιβίωσης και πρόνοιας. Ας μην το ευτελίζουμε. Εξάλλου, δεν κοστίζει ακριβά. 

Προκειμένου να γνωστοποιηθεί ο θετικός ρόλος της ασφάλισης, σημειώνονται παρακάτω υπό μορφή ερωτήσεων και απαντήσεων, οι βασικές αρχές που πρέπει να έχει κατά νου ο κάθε Μηχανικός – Κατασκευαστής κτηρίων. Το θέμα εμφανίζεται υπό μορφή ερωτήσεων και απαντήσεων ώστε να γίνει περισσότερο απλοποιημένο και κατανοητό.


*1. Τι είναι η ασφάλιση;*
Είναι μηχανισμός παροχής υπηρεσιών βάσει του οποίου το οικονομικό βάρος ενδεχόμενων ζημιογόνων γεγονότων ή απαιτήσεων Τρίτων για αποζημίωση, που σχετίζονται με ή απορρέουν από την Κατασκευή και βαρύνουν τον αντίστοιχο Κατασκευαστή, μεταβιβάζονται, με το ασφαλιστήριο συμβόλαιο, σε οικονομικά ισχυρότερους οργανισμούς που είναι οι Ασφαλιστικές Εταιρείες και έμμεσα οι Αντασφαλιστικές Εταιρείες. «Κλειδί» για να είναι γόνιμη η όποια ασφαλιστική κάλυψη είναι η αρτιότητα και πληρότητα της ασφαλιστικής σύμβασης (Ασφαλιστήριο). Τούτο, αποτελεί επαγγελματική ευθύνη του Ασφαλιστή ο οποίος διαμεσολαβεί στην κατάρτιση και στη διαχείριση του Ασφαλιστηρίου και ο οποίος έχει υποχρέωση να συνδράμει στην περίπτωση που συμβεί κάποια ζημιά ή υπάρξει αξίωση κάποιου Τρίτου για αποζημίωση λόγω υπαιτιότητας του Κατασκευαστή. 

*2. Πως ορίζονται οι κίνδυνοι και οι ευθύνες του Μηχανικού;*
Η ευθύνη του Μηχανικού (ποινική ή αστική, συμβατική ή εξωσυμβατική) είναι θέμα ξεχωριστής σημασίας και χρειάζεται ειδική διεξοδική ανάλυση. Σχετικά γίνεται παραπομπή στο εκτενές άρθρο του γνωστού Εμπειρογνώμονα Μηχανικού κ. Θόδωρου Βουδικλάρη στα τεύχη 247 & 248 / Σεπτέμβριος & Οκτώβριος 2008 του Περιοδικού ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ).
Διευκρινίζεται πάντως πως κατά βάση όταν μιλάμε για Ασφάλιση ευθύνης, νοούμε την αστική ευθύνη και όχι την ποινική. Δυστυχώς όμως, στη χώρα μας, το όλο θέμα έχει τεθεί σε παράλογη βάση, αφού και η αμέλεια όταν συνδέεται με σωματικές βλάβες ή θάνατο ατόμων, αποτελεί «εξ ορισμού» ποινικό αδίκημα! Ίσως, για να καλύψει η Πολιτεία τις δικές της αδυναμίες σε ότι αφορά την υπεύθυνη θεσμοθέτηση των ευθυνών ....
Δυστυχώς φαίνεται πως στην πράξη, η Πολιτεία πέρα από τις βασικές διατάξεις του Νόμου μάλλον δεν ενδιαφέρεται επί της ουσίας σε ότι αφορά τον παραγωγικό τομέα των ιδιωτικών έργων. Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με τη διεθνή πρακτική εμπειρία, το θέμα είναι σαφές.
Ασφαλιστικά υπάρχει σαφής διαχωρισμός των ευθυνών του Μηχανικού – Μελετητή / Επιβλέποντα και αυτών του Μηχανικού – Κατασκευαστή. Ο Μελετητής ή/και Επιβλέπων Μηχανικός παρέχει υπηρεσίες ενώ ο Μηχανικός Κατασκευαστής  παρέχει / κατασκευάζει συγκεκριμένο έργο.
Ο πρώτος ευθύνεται για την επιμέλεια που δείχνει κατά την άσκηση της επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητάς του (σύμφωνα με τους Νομικούς, έχει «ευθύνη επιμέλειας») και πρέπει να καλύπτεται με Ασφάλιση Επαγγελματικής Αστικής Ευθύνης για ζημιές ή χρηματικές απώλειές που μπορεί να προκαλέσει εξ αιτίας λάθους ή παράλειψής.
Ο δεύτερος ευθύνεται για την αρτιότητα του έργου που παραδίδει. Δηλαδή έχει «ευθύνη αποτελέσματος» και είναι υπόλογος για τις τυχόν ζημιές στο έργο ή που προκαλούνται στα πλαίσια ή εξ αιτίας του έργου σε Τρίτους και στο απασχολούμενο εργατοτεχνικό προσωπικό. Στην πράξη ο Μηχανικός Κατασκευαστής πρέπει να ασφαλίζει το Έργο έναντι υλικών ζημιών και να ασφαλίζεται για Αστική Ευθύνη έναντι Τρίτων και για Εργοδοτική Ευθύνη έναντι του εργατοτεχνικού προσωπικού.
Επίσης, ο Μηχανικός με την ιδιότητα του Κατασκευαστή έχει εκ του νόμου υποχρέωσή να παραδίδει κτηριακό έργο χωρίς ΅Άκρυφά ελαττώματαΆΆ. Η ευθύνη αυτή υπόκειται σε χρόνο παραγραφής δέκα (10) ετών από την ημερομηνία παράδοσης του κτηρίου (άρθρο 693 του Αστικού Κώδικα). Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι ξεχωριστής σημασίας και χρήζει ειδικής περαιτέρω ανάλυσης.

*3. Ποιοι είναι οι κίνδυνοι που σχετίζονται με την κατασκευή κτηρίων;*
Η κατασκευή ενός κτηρίου είναι ως γνωστόν μια σχετικά πολύπλοκη και χρονοβόρα διαδικασία έντασης Κεφαλαίου, Εργασίας, Υλικών, και Μηχανικών Μέσων.  Μοιραία η διαδικασία αυτή εμπεριέχει μια σειρά πιθανών κινδύνων που όταν επέλθουν μπορεί να προκαλέσουν ζημιές στο ίδιο το Έργο, σε Τρίτους ή στο απασχολούμενο εργατοτεχνικό προσωπικό. Ζημιές που μπορεί να απειλήσουν ακόμη και την επαγγελματική βιωσιμότητα του ίδιου του Μηχανικού. Ειδικότερα επισημαίνονται: 
-  Κίνδυνοι σχετιζόμενοι με τυχαία γεγονότα (φωτιά, πλημμύρα, κλπ), με ασυνήθη φυσικά φαινόμενα ή και με ανωτέρα βία (σεισμός, θεομηνία), δολιοφθορές κλπ.
-   Κατασκευαστικοί-τεχνολογικοί κίνδυνοι ανθρωπογενούς χαρακτήρα, σχετιζόμενοι με λανθασμένη μελέτη, κακοτεχνία ή ελαττωματικό υλικό (ευθύνη Μελετητή, Κατασκευαστή, Προμηθευτή). 

*4. Ασφαλίζονται οι παραπάνω κίνδυνοι;*
Σύμφωνα με τη διεθνή πρακτική,  είναι ασφαλίσιμοι τόσο κατά τη φάση της κατασκευής- εγγύησης όσο και κατά την περίοδο της χρήσης - εκμετάλλευσης. 

*5. Πώς ασφαλίζονται οι κίνδυνοι Κατασκευής ενός έργου;*
Πιθανοί κίνδυνοι που μπορεί να επέλθουν κατά τη φάση της κατασκευής ενός κτηρίου ή ενός οποιουδήποτε τεχνικού έργου, μπορούν να καλυφθούν με ένα ασφαλιστήριο το οποίο είναι γνωστό ως *«Κατά Παντός Κινδύνου Εργολάβων» («**CONTRACTOR**Ά**s* *ALL* *RISK**»*). Προϋπόθεση φυσικά, η εν λόγω ασφάλιση να έχει γίνει με ένα πλήρες και ξεκάθαρο ασφαλιστήριο, χωρίς «ψιλά γράμματα» ή «περιορισμούς» στην υποσχόμενη κάλυψη.

*6 Πώς εφαρμόζεται η ασφάλιση «Κατά Παντός Κινδύνου ΄Εργολάβων»;*
Πρόκειται κατά βάση για σχετικά τυποποιημένη και απλή ασφάλιση, την οποία η εγχώρια ασφαλιστική αγορά είναι σε θέση να προσφέρει με σχετική ευχέρεια.  Ωστόσο, επισημαίνεται πως πρόκειται για ασφαλιστικό «προϊόν» που διατίθεται από περιορισμένο αριθμό Ασφαλιστικών Εταιρειών. Επιπλέον, το προϊόν αυτό απαιτεί απαραιτήτως τη συνδρομή εξειδικευμένου φερέγγυου Ασφαλιστικού Συμβούλου, ώστε ή όλη διαδικασία να σχετίζεται με ένα ελάχιστο κόστος και να παρέχει τη μέγιστη δυνατή εξασφάλιση σε περίπτωση ζημίας στο έργο, στο απασχολούμενο εργατοτεχνικό προσωπικό  ή σε Τρίτους.

*7. Ποιους καλύπτει η συγκεκριμένη ασφάλιση «Κατά Παντός Κινδύνου»;*
Καλύπτει όλους τους συμμετέχοντες στην κατασκευή (Χρηματοδότη, Εργολάβο Κατασκευαστή, Υπεργολάβους, Μελετητές, Προμηθευτές) για τις τυχόν ζημιές στο έργο, στον χρησιμοποιούμενο εργοταξιακό μηχανολογικό εξοπλισμό, σε προϋπάρχοντα-παρακείμενα ή όμορα κτήρια καθώς επίσης για την Αστική Ευθύνη έναντι Τρίτων. Επιπλέον, μπορεί να συνδυασθεί και με την ασφαλιστική κάλυψη των οικονομικών συνεπειών στα πλαίσια ατυχημάτων στο απασχολούμενο εργατοτεχνικό προσωπικό (Αστική Ευθύνη Εργοδότη).

*8. Πόσο κοστίζει η ασφάλιση «Κατά Παντός Κινδύνου» Κατασκευής έργου;*
Η βασική ασφάλιση της κατασκευής έργου κοστίζει σχετικά ελάχιστα λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τους κινδύνους που καλύπτει. Είναι ευνόητο πως το κόστος εξαρτάται από διάφορους αντικειμενικούς και υποκειμενικούς παράγοντες σε σχέση με τη φύση και τις συνθήκες του εκάστοτε έργου, τον Κατασκευαστή, τις συνθήκες ασφάλισης (έκταση και όρια αποζημιώσεων κλπ) και το κυριότερο, από την αρτιότητα και πληρότητα του Ασφαλιστηρίου. Ενδεικτικά πάντως αναφέρεται ένα μέσο ποσοστό κόστους ασφάλισης της τάξεως του 0,25% επί του πραγματικού κόστους κατασκευής του κτηρίου.

*9. Πότε θα πρέπει να γίνεται η ασφάλιση;*
Κατά την υπογραφή της αντίστοιχης σύμβασης της κατασκευής του κτηρίου. Κατά βάση θα πρέπει να αποτελεί μέριμνα του κάθε Κατασκευαστή ακόμη και αν δεν του επιβάλλεται ως συμβατική υποχρέωση από τον Χρηματοδότη / Κύριο του Έργου. Θα πρέπει  να εφαρμόζεται συστηματικά  κατά περίπτωση έργου.

*10. Συμπερασματικά, τί θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει  ο κάθε Μηχανικός-  Κατασκευαστής σε σχέση με την ασφάλιση;*
Ο κάθε σύγχρονος Μηχανικός- Κατασκευαστής θα πρέπει να έχει κατά νου πως: 

Η κατασκευή οποιουδήποτε κτηρίου ή έργου υποδομής, εγκυμονεί κινδύνους και συνδέεται με ανθρώπινες αδυναμίες, που μπορεί να έχουν κόστος και συνέπειες που μπορούν να αποβούν μοιραίες ακόμη και για τον άριστο επαγγελματία Κατασκευαστή.Ο μοναδικός καταξιωμένος τρόπος διασφάλισής του είναι η ορθολογική ασφάλιση μέσω ασφαλιστηρίου εκδιδόμενου από αξιόπιστη Ασφαλιστική Εταιρεία και με τη συνδρομή εξειδικευμένου Ασφαλιστικού Συμβούλου, ο οποίος να είναι σε θέση:
να προσφέρει σωστή ενημέρωση γύρω από τους κινδύνους και την ασφάλισή τουςνα διαπραγματεύεται το κόστος ελέγχοντας τους όρους ασφάλισης καινα διευθετεί αποτελεσματικά τις τυχόν ζημιές ή απαιτήσεις αποζημίωσης
Τέλος, ο κάθε Μηχανικός- Κατασκευαστής προκειμένου μέσω της ασφάλισης, να νοιώθει το απαραίτητο αίσθημα σιγουριάς που να του απελευθερώνει νέες επιχειρηματικές δυνάμεις για δημιουργία και πρόοδο. Πρέπει συνειδητά να θεωρεί την ασφάλιση ως αναγκαίο επιχειρηματικό εργαλείο. Δηλαδή, να έχει ασφαλιστική συνείδηση.

----------

dhpeper84

----------

